# Whats The Ratio Of Caustic Soda To Water For Keg Wash?



## SJW (23/5/12)

For those who still mess with caustic soda how much do u use for a keg/beer line wash?


----------



## SJW (23/5/12)

2% (20g in 1 litre hot water) with 15min contact then a good flush with water and an acid rinse will get rid of any organic matter.


----------



## SJW (23/5/12)

SJW said:


> 2% (20g in 1 litre hot water) with 15min contact then a good flush with water and an acid rinse will get rid of any organic matter.


 
Thanks mate


----------



## SJW (23/5/12)

SJW said:


> Thanks mate


No worries, just remember that caustic alone wont move beer stone, that will need some acid and a scrub.

Steve


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

Top discussion


----------



## loikar (23/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Top discussion



What Are you wearing?


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> What Are you wearing?


A smile and my best jewels


----------



## SJW (23/5/12)

I think this steve guy is full of shite


----------



## donburke (23/5/12)

SJW said:


> No worries, just remember that caustic alone wont move beer stone, that will need some acid and a scrub.
> 
> Steve



acid first, caustic, then acid again to neutralise


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/5/12)

If what you are wearing does not include safety goggles...... please dont. Do it stark bollocking naked otherwise if you you like, get under the hose fast enough and you'll be OK - but not your eyes.


----------



## SJW (23/5/12)

Sounds like fun stuff.


----------

